#ubuntu-ports 2006-06-27
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> hi fabbione
#ubuntu-ports 2007-06-25
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
<lamont> debootstrap --include=libgcc4 gutsy gutsy http://buildd.mmjgroup.com/gutsy-stage0/
<lamont> that might work
#ubuntu-ports 2007-06-27
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ports:jbailey] : hppa, ia64 or new ports discussion goes here.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ports:jbailey] : hppa, ia64 or new ports discussion goes here | hppa status: Building gutsy in a private repo
<jbailey> lamont: Can we link to your buildd logs in the topic?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ports:lamont] : hppa, ia64 or new ports discussion goes here | hppa status: Building gutsy in a private repo | http://buildd.mmjgroup.com/buildLogs/byDate/today.html | deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/hppa/gutsy-stage0 main (subject to .debs changing underneath you, etc)
<lamont> debootstrapping gutsy currently requires a little hand holding
<lamont> I need to bury the old debs
<lamont> once we get gcj-4.1 and gcc-defaults built, and I get my morgue script written and in service, then it's decision time...
<lamont> jbailey: do you expect abi-event type things if we started building in LP now vs after glibc merge?
<jbailey> Nope.  ABI should be locked now.
<jbailey> I saw that you did an iteration of the kernel.
<jbailey> Are you working your way through that to buildability?
<jbailey> It should be just a matter of disabling modules that don't build.
<jbailey> And then probably making sure that they're turned on in the a500_defconfig upstream.
<jbailey> SEP
<lamont> well.. given that my change didn't fix things... (asm-parisc/vga.h didn't get copied into asm/vga.h...)
<lamont> so there's some iterating to do.
<lamont> today is pack-for-the-vacation day, and tomorrow is travel...
<lamont> IOW, I probably won't work on it for a bit
<lamont> will be offline most of the weekend, other than occasional checking of email and such
<lamont> free internet at the hotel, so the laptop will most likely be always-on
* lamont is pushing bits to the mirror on people atm
<lamont> I plan to write the morgue script on the plane, assuming I have enough room to use the laptop without destroying my body
* lamont runs off for a few hours
<lamont> fabbione: baldios is back in the game
<lamont> jbailey: bld-5 was behaving strangely... claimed nothing to do with > 5000 packages left to build
* lamont will worry about it sometime. :-)
<lamont> and really gone
<jbailey> lamont: Cool, but in the meantime I can do wahtever without bugging it.  Perfect. =)
<fabbione> lamont: ok cool. sorry about that..
#ubuntu-ports 2007-06-28
<fabbione> lamont: ping?
<lamont> fabbione: ack
<lamont> and getting ready to hit the airport again
<jbailey> lamont: bld-5 is updated to 2.6.22-rc6
<lamont> danke
<lamont> things to fix: 1) get kernel to build, give BenC a patch; 2) fix perl for everyone, upload a fix
<lamont> 3) pester lamont to write his morgue script (hopefully on the airplane today...)
<lamont> 4) get gcj-4.1 to build, so that gcc-defaults will build, so that build-essential becomes installable
<lamont> 5) light up launchpad
<lamont> 6) profit
<jbailey> 'kay.  So my .config builds on Ben's config.
<jbailey> Next step I'm guessing is to reduce the hppa config in linux-source-2.6.22
<jbailey> /home/jbailey/Programming/packages/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/kernel/futex.c: In function 'sys_get_robust_list':
<jbailey> /home/jbailey/Programming/packages/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/kernel/futex.c:2260: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size
<jbailey> /home/jbailey/Programming/packages/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/kernel/futex.c:2260: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size
<jbailey> That's never promising. =)
#ubuntu-ports 2007-06-29
<jbailey> lamont: Quick update.  I've got three changes done to the kernel so far.  I suspect that will be all of the fixes needed.
<jbailey> As soon as I have deb's, I'll send the patch on to benc,
#ubuntu-ports 2007-07-01
<lamont> jbailey: rock
#ubuntu-ports 2009-06-26
<TheMuso> If anyone has any ideas on how I could try and reproduce the texlive-base FTBF issues that are occurring on the buildds, I'd appreciate it. I haven't yet been able to reproduce it locally with either an existing chroot, or a freshly built chroot.
<TheMuso> Specifically thinking of powerpc here.
<jbailey> logfile of the failure?
<mcasadevall> TheMuso, what about grabbing the chroot from chinstrap?
<mcasadevall> TheMuso, you might be able to reproduce on davis
<mcasadevall> TheMuso, also, i want to chat about the kernel variants for the ports kernel
<TheMuso> NCommander: does davis have an sbuild setup?
<NCommander> TheMuso, not sure, poke lamont or infinity about that
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> NCommander: As I said to you last night, I have a theory about this which I am going to attempt to reproduce today.
#ubuntu-ports 2009-06-27
<TheMuso> NCommander: davis has no sbuild set up, and the chroot is not even up to date, so I can't try there.
<NCommander> TheMuso, :-/
<TheMuso> NCommander: In any case, I can't work out how to set sbuild up in split mode probably so I can't reproduce locally, but I'm almost willing to bet my bottom dollar on the host dpkg/dpkg-trigger on powerpc having a problem, particularly since its the only one still on daper.
<TheMuso> dapper
<NCommander> TheMuso, that's a good question for infinity then :-/
<TheMuso> Because as proven, when dpkg/apt inside the chroot are used, things work properly.
<TheMuso> I'll put it to him then.
<TheMuso> BTW the 2.6.31 powerpc kernel failure is already fixed in Linus' tree, at least I think it is, I haven't tried to test build it.
